# Polycarbonat Platten für UL Schränke (UL508A)



## JuergenV (8 Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem passenden Material für ein Sichtfenster in einem Schaltschrank nach UL508A.

Kurz zu unserem Betrieb bzw. zu meiner Person. Wir sind Schaltschrankbauer und nach der UL508A zertifiziert und ich bin bei uns im Betrieb einer der zuständigen MTRs.
Das Thema Schaltschrankbau für UL ist somit geläufig.

Wir haben einen Kunden, der in einem Schaltschrank für Nordamerika Sichfenster in den Türen fordert.  Die UL508A gibt ja im Punkt 23 Observation Windows die entsprechenden Daten dazu an. So weit, so gut. 
ABER: Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Material, dass die geforderten Eigenschaften erfüllt ("A polymeric material ... shall be a polycarbonate material ... having a *flammability rating of 5VA*...). Hat hier jemand einschlägige Erfahrungen dazu, und kann mir einen Lieferanten für so ein Material nennen?
Ich habe nämlich so ziemlich alle einschlägigen Quellen durch und die Anforderung, die ich bis jetzt wegdiskutiert habe, wird immer drängender.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (8 Juli 2022)

1479000 Kunststoff-Schaltschränke AX mit Sichtscheibe
					

AX Kunststoff-Gehäuse mit Sichtscheibe sind optimal geeignet für Anwendungen im Outdoor-Bereich. Zahlreiche Befestigungsdome im Gehäuse bieten einen individuellen Innenausbau im 25 mm Maßraster mit z. B. Chassis und Schienen.




					www.rittal.com
				



Rittal bietet sowas an aber nur als komplette Einheit.


----------



## JuergenV (10 Juli 2022)

Hallo Bitschubser,

das hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Ich muss die Sichtfenster in einen VX25 Schrank 1200x2000x600mm einbauen (lassen). Eine fertige Sichttüre von Rittal hilft mir auch nicht, weil noch dieverse Einbauten in die Türen kommen ( Wartungs-/Programmiersteckdose, Not-Aus Taster und vor allem ein Hauptschaltergriff mit Verriegelung).

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2022)

Kann dir der Kunde nicht sagen wo man entsprechendes
Material bekommt, er fordert es ja schließlich?

Wie stelle ich mir das überhaupt vor, schneidest du Löcher 
in die Tür und montierst dann die Scheiben, ist der Schrank 
dann überhaupt noch UL, das ist ja schon eine gravierende 
Veränderung?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 Juli 2022)

Diese Firma bietet einige Sichtfenster mit UL Zulassung an.
Notfalls mal die Firma direkt anschreiben was du genau brauchst.
Z. B.








						Gehäusetechnik
					

Hier finden Sie alle Informationen zu unseren Produkten aus dem Bereich der Gehäusetechnik! Unsere Produktpalette reicht von Hand-, Tisch- und Pultgehäusen.




					www.bopla.de


----------



## Nais (10 Juli 2022)

...genau das hat mir der TüV auch erzählt:

Bei Einbauten immer auf die UL- "Gesamtzulassung" des Rittal- Systems achten.
Ein derartig gelöchterter VX25 könnte Probleme machen.
Ich würde das dringend vorher klären (TüV oder Intertek) oder noch besser weiter "wegdisktutieren"



> Wie stelle ich mir das überhaupt vor, schneidest du Löcher
> in die Tür und montierst dann die Scheiben, ist der Schrank
> dann überhaupt noch UL, das ist ja schon eine gravierende
> Veränderung?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 Juli 2022)

Das mit den löchern etc. Ist kein Problem solange die Bauteile die jeweilige Spezifikation hat. Sonst dürfte kein UL schaltschrank Lüfter/Klimagerät haben.


----------



## JuergenV (11 Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

Bitschubser hat hier recht. Solange die Durchbrüche UL konform verschlossen werden durch entsprechende Geräte oder sonstige Einbauten , ist das kein Problem. Ich habe für die Scheiben sogar die passenden Dichtungen mit UL Zulassung --> Fensterprofile EPDM. Die UL508A gibt ja auch unter Punkt 23 Observation Windows die einzuhaltenden Parameter an. Das das Type Rating dann auf 1 absinkt ist auch kein Problem. Nur brauche ich das passende Material, und einfach irgendein Makrolon zu nehmen mache ich hier nicht. Falls mal irgendwas ist und die Sache rauskommt habe ich dann nämlich den Schwarzen Peter.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (11 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht kann der Hersteller dir weiterhelfen. Der hat zumindest UL 94 zertifizierte Platen im Angebot.





						Plattenmaterial PC, PVC, PMMA, ESLON DC-
					

Systemlieferant für ESD und Reinraumtechnik



					www.ubitec.de


----------



## testor (11 Juli 2022)

Ist das hier evtl. was du suchst (frameless window kit):
Nvent Hoffmann

UL annex listet ja Windows Kit als Möglichkeit ohne Einschränkung. Auch wenn nicht zwingend gebraucht würde man hier auch kein type derating hinnehmen müssen.


----------



## JuergenV (12 Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen Testor,

ja, das könnte vielleicht die Lösung sein. Für das Frameless Window Kit gibt Hoffmann hier zwar kein E-File an, aber vielleicht kann sich mein Kunde ja mit einer der anderen Lösungen anfreunden.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------

